# MN Tumbler Newbie seeking advice for 1st loft



## JStelzig (Jan 28, 2014)

My son acquired a pair of West of England Tumblers this winter and we are planning our loft. Will we need to insulate? Heat? Any design advice (pictures too) would be helpful.
We really like these beautiful birds and want to ensure we give them a good home.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

you dont need any insulation in your loft well i dont anyway and i live in ireland (weather can go down to 0 to -5 celcuis here) i dont know if minnesota get bad weather but if you really bad weather then you can insulate the loft but think of the wild pigeons they can bare it you could do a kit style box there small and can hold a good few pigeons i have 6 pairs of homers and 1 pair of limerick tumblers and i keep the limericks in a aviary until november they then go into the main loft which is 6x4 where i keep the rest of them and there doing just fine or you could have a shed like loft and just put some perches and nest boxes in and the will do good how many more tumblers are you thinking of getting or are you sticking with 1 pair good luck anyway


----------



## JStelzig (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I'm guessing we'll probably get about 4 - 6 more pairs. I was figuring about a 4x6 with an attached aviary. It sounds like as long as it's draft free, they'll be okay without insulation. We are going to use a heated waterer. I appreciate your help.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Your welcome I started of with tumblers and im know moving onto racing pigeons but still keep some tumblers hope all goes well for you
You'll be hooked


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I would suggest making contact with a member of the Minnesota Flying Roller Group. There are many members located in the Twin Cities and St Cloud area. You will be able to view what is normally used to house these birds and develop ideas of use to your situation.


----------

